

Ask HN: Wage fixing. Any updates from the trenches?  - sriram_sun

Are Googlers getting calls from Apple and vice versa? My selfish interest in asking this question is that I&#x27;m relocating from Denver to work for a startup in Sunnyvale. Home prices are through the roof. If wages are going up, I&#x27;m guessing the housing situation is only going to get worse.
======
freebish
I don't work for Apple or Google, but I can assure you that there is strong
upward pressures on salaries for developers in the bay area. Housing prices
are a bit more complicated.

I've also had personal experience with people relocating from Denver and
having a _very_ hard time dealing with local house prices. Please investigate
carefully using Trulia, Zillow, or Craigslist.

~~~
sriram_sun
Thanks :). We are looking at all three sources.

------
RogerL
I did that 2 years ago (Golden to bay area). I ended up living 1 to 1.5 hours
from work.

------
yuhong
I wonder if allowing a government agency to grant exceptions to anti-trust
laws would be a good idea.

